# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Përshëndetje për anëtarët e forumit, përshëndesni njëri - tjetrin!!

## gloreta

Pershendetje per te gjithe pa perjashtim!!   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ardiana luzha

*Edhe une Pershndetje per te gjithe.*

----------


## Besoja

Unë do mendohem se kë do përshëndes ndaj do hyj më vonë në temë.
Klm

----------


## ardiana luzha

> Unë do mendohem se kë do përshëndes ndaj do hyj më vonë në temë.
> Klm


   Besoja nuk te ka kalu nervoza.

Pershendes Beson.

----------


## ILMGAP

ardiana luzhen e pershendes me gjitha forcat  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Besoja

Të përshëndes edhe unë Adriana dhe një përqafim të ngrohtë dhe tepër miqësor.
Qofsh mirë!
U mendova dhe tani do përshëndes Glorin si hapëse e temës dhe të gjithë miqtë që do pranojnë të ulen në këtë sofër.
Natyrisht edhe ata që janë ulur tashmë.

----------


## ardiana luzha

> ardiana luzhen e pershendes me gjitha forcat


FLM Don't  rebeli  :Lulja3:  edhe une pershendes TY edhe liten time:  Llapin qe e kane perjashtu pa arsye te vetem,Pa dorezen2,Hardin, e panjohura dhe te gjithe qe me pershendesin.

----------


## Hard

> FLM Don't  rebeli  edhe une pershendes TY edhe liten time:  Llapin qe e kane perjashtu pa arsye te vetem,Pa dorezen2,Hardin, e panjohura dhe te gjithe qe me pershendesin.


...faliminderit Ardianë....te pershendes edhe une ty , dhe uroj qe te kesh nji nate te kendshme ketu ne F.sh....

i pershnes t'gjith ata qe me kan pershnet e si kam pa  :ngerdheshje: 


kush thojke qeshtu : Ju *pershnes* gjithve  :ngerdheshje:  (edhe ne fund keshke , aj ka kesh lidhje e pa lidhje , ven e pa ven )....?

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Eeeeeee Gloreta Hapi Temen E Re E...pershendetje Te Vechante Per Gloreten.

----------


## USA NR1

Pershendetje te gjitheve

----------


## tetovarja87

pershendetetje per te gjithe........

----------


## Station

Përshëndetje të gjithëve, pa dallim feje, krahine dhe ideje. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Vdekja

Edhe une iu pershendes dhe ne veqanti te vdekshmit !:P

----------


## USA NR1

> Edhe une iu pershendes dhe ne veqanti te vdekshmit !:P


hahaha loooooool :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Pershendes te gjithe forumistat pos te vedkurit.*

----------


## Vdekja

> *Pershendes te gjithe forumistat pos te vedkurit.*


Paskan me tu hidheru te vdekurit ,kujdes a ! :shkelje syri:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Let hidherohen, se dua vdekjen.
E kam inat dhe me trishton.*

----------


## Vdekja

> *Let hidherohen, se dua vdekjen.
> E kam inat dhe me trishton.*


E vetmja rruge eshte ajo  per ne parajsen tende qe e don ! :shkelje syri:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> E vetmja rruge eshte ajo  per ne parajsen tende qe e don !



*Shpresoj mbas 61 vjetve.*

----------


## alem_de

pershendes motren time e ishalla te jetoj edhe me shume se 61 vjet e me plot lumturi.

----------

